# Suppressors and buckshot allowed on WMA's?



## fishtail (Jul 27, 2017)

Did I read it correctly?


----------



## kiltman (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes, you did.  They are allowed unless listed in special instructions for the WMA.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the buckshot is on dog hunting only wma's


----------



## fishtail (Jul 27, 2017)

From the "Major Changes" page:

CHANGES TO WILDLIFE MANAGEMENT AREAS
Buckshot 
Buckshot may be used consistent with state law when hunting appropriate species.
pg. 12
Suppressed Weapons
Silenced or suppressed weapons may be used on WMAs unless otherwise specified.
pg. 16


----------

